# Initial visit with psychologist on Thursday



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I just made an appointment Thursday for an initial visit.....

Have an appointment with my PCP tomorrow......

Severe alcoholism, depression, now panic attacks to go along with a myriad of physical problems.....

Have the shakes big time from constant alcohol use.....

Can barely type this....

Will be dead soon if I don't get help....

My elderly mother is constantly worrying about me....


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

Glad you are getting some help. You will be in my thoughts and prayers friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Good first step. Seeing a psychologist might not help you but its worth a try.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

:clap


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your concern and encouragement....

Went to the appointment, had major panic attacks getting there and back home....

Tough to fill out eight pages of paperwork when you are tremulous...

Thought the appointment went well, next appointment is not for another twelve days....

And then I think a referral for possible meds is even after that.....

A little disappointed at how slowly this is going to go when I kind of feel like like my boat is already about to sink emotionally speaking.

She is a psychologist not a psychiatrist, so can't prescribe meds, and only has office visits two days a week...

Still, I know there is no happy pill, and that my problems are going to take a long time to deal with, and will need to address a myriad of areas....

Alcoholism, depression, panic attacks, nutrition, exercise, job, home life, detox, A.A. meetings, meds, therapy, spirituality etc.

Decades long habits and problems don't change overnight....


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

That's right. They don't change overnight, but they will change. And know that things can only approve for you. Knowing that you've had enough will drive you to bettering yourself. That sounds like a rough first rip to the office, but you did it. Some people wouldn't have made it. I wish you could see her more often at the start. It's good to get a lot of time in and be comfortable in the beginning and then slowly spread out the sessions as you have been able to practice what you've been learning in therapy.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Dave

Good on you for taking the first steps. It's a shame you have to wait so long between sessions. Hang in there. You can always post here in the meantime


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

Hang in there Dave, you've made the first major step, how did your 2nd appointment go?


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish you the best. It would seem to me AA would be pretty helpful.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Congrats for sticking through even if it made you uncomfortable. Hope you get the treatment you need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FullMetalTonic (Jul 7, 2015)

Be proud that you have reached out for help, Dave. Doing things differently and addressing things head on will help you (at some point, I promise!). If you're self-medicating your depression with alcohol, the outside help is really important.

Kudos to you for doing this.


----------

